
Travelers Box: A smart way to use leftover foreign currency - dboles99
http://www.travelersbox.com/
======
al2o3cr
So instead of getting ripped off with crappy rates by a person at the airport
forex booth, you can now get ripped off with crappy rates by a robot. For gift
cards.

